# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  sulpiryd

## nalka2

Witam!!!
Przez 8 miesięcy zażywałam Sulpiryd. Czułam się po nim świetnie. Zarówno psychicznie, jak i fizycznie (wczesniej mialam jadlowstret-sulpiryd dzialal na mój apetyt pobudzajaco). Jednak znacznie podniósł mi poziom prolaktyny we krwi. Przypuszczam, że również z jego powodu nastapiło zaburzenie cyklu menstruacyjnego. Odstawiłam go na rzecz zażywania   Seronilu. Mój nastrój zmienił się dość definitywnie. Czuję się nijak. Nic mi się nie chce, miewam napady płaczu i obaw. Dodatkowo straciłam apetyt!!! Nic nie jem! 
W związku z tym mam pytanie- Chciałabym wrócić do Sulpirydu. Jak długo można stosować sulipryd? Czy fakt ze zaburza poziom hormonów nie jest niebezpieczny dla zdrowia przy długotrwałym przyjmowaniu?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Sulpiryd jest zwykle bezpiecznym, przeciwdepresyjnie działającym lekiem neuroleptycznym - czyli hamującym działanie dopaminy w Twoim mózgu. Dopamina z kolei jest substancją, która wpływa na poziom prolaktyny - zahamowanie działania dopaminy sulpirydem niestety spowodowowało podwyższenie poziomu prolaktyny, co jest nierzadkim działaniem niepożądanym tego leku. To było przyczyną zaburzeń miesiączkowania. Pomimo, że po sulpirydzie czułaś się psychicznie dobrze, nie powinnaś go zażywać - stale podniesiony poziom prolaktyny nie jest korzystny, może osłabiać Twoje kości, powodować zaburzenia miesiączkowania, a nawet niepłodność. Zmiany apetytu są niestety z kolei częstym objawem niepożądanym Seronilu, Twojego nowego leku. To, że nie czujesz się po nim dobrze psychicznie może być efektem tego, że przyjmujesz go zbyt krótko - na działanie leków z tej grupy TRZEBA POCZEKAĆ 2-3 tygodnie. Jeśli po Seronilu będziesz czuła się źle lub po wielu tygodniach stosowania nadal będziesz miała wrażenie braku efektu, odwiedź lekarza prowadzącego, być może wskazana jest jego zamiana. Jednak nie na Sulpiryd - ten owszem, można przyjmować długotrwale, ale nie w przypadku hiperprolaktynemii, która u Ciebie wystąpiła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć, czy podczas  stosowania Seronilu przez cały czas kuracji będę odczuwać jego działanie uboczne- jadłowstęt?

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam,
Zmniejszenie apetytu, które odczuwasz podczas kuracji seronilem jest jednym z działań niepożądanych leków blokujących wychwyt zwrotny serotoniny. Wpływ na apetyt Seronilu jest bardzo mocno zindywidualizowany, być może trudno Ci to sobie wyobrazić, ale niektórzy pacjenci wskutek jego zażywania jedzą więcej. Trudno powiedzieć, jak będzie w Twoim przypadku, będziesz musiała ocenić to sama, jeśli zaczęłaś go przyjmować niedawno, poczekaj często jednak po 2-3 tygodniach stosowania brak apetytu ustępuje, być może będzie również tak w Twoim przypadku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kikus

Witam. Mam pytanie mianowicie zażywam sulpiryd od 3lat, przeszłam już mlekotok i także nie mam już miesiaczki od tych 3 lat. moje piersi są jędrne cały czas gdyż cały czas jest w nich mleko. A pytanie moje wiąże się z tym ze kocham męża ale jakoś brak mi chęci na sex. a nawet nieraz jeżeli się zbliżamy to nic z tego nie wychodzi gdyż wszystko mnie łaskocze czy to jest wpływ sulpirydu i co pan radzi? dziekuję z góry za odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sulpiryd jest zaj...
Brałem go parę miesięcy.
Teraz mam 2 pudełka i biorę go tylko doraźnie. Już po godzinie czuję jego działanie.
Powinni go sprzedawać bez recepty na poprawę nastroju i mobilizacji.

----------


## sliwka5050

mam pytanko brałem 4 lata sulpiryd odstawiłem odrazu zamiast stopniowo miałem chęci do życia miałem prawie wszystko i straciłem i na nowo teraz biorę i jestem w mocnej depresji że płaczę czasem że jestem sam pomocy może chodziłem 4 lata na karate ole dużo osub mnie  teraz ma za dzieciaka co mam robić !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mimo mletotoku w dwoch piersiach lekarz nadal zaleca mi branie sulpirydu 50 mg na dobe. choruje na nerwice lękową. ten lek mi pomaga. biore go od dwoch miesiecy. nie wiem , czy wybrac sie do innego lekarza na konsultacje.
czy odwiedzic ginekologa po leki na zatrzymanie mletotoku. prosze o rade. dodatkowo biore clonazepam 2mg i 30 mg parogen oraz 10 mg hydrotyzyna.

----------

